# Does anyone know if WinPCSign2010 is compatible with GCC Expert 24



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi I was wondering if anyone here know if the GCC EXpert 24 can be used with WIN PC Sign for rhinestones decoration. I have the demo and on the plotter configuration menu the GCC EX 24 is not listed .


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

The GCC Expert 24 is compatible with WinPCSIGN Pro 2010. The demo you downloaded was probably created prior to that driver being added, but it is included in the latest software release.


----------



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey thanks for the response. Is the plotter actually listed on the plotter configuration menu? I have been told that connection is made via Windows Port and that this is q complicated


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

It is actually listed in the plotter configuration menu. Once the cutter is selected, you then select what type of port your cutter requires. "Windows Port" is one of the port options available.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

It's not complicated, but it can be finicky. I have a Bengal which is listed and I went through all of the ports before finally trying the Windows Port, which worked, even though it was connected through a USB cable.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Windows Port can be used when your cutter is setup and recognized as a Windows Printer. When you select Windows Port, it will pop up a window and prompt you to select one of your Windows Printers.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks, Scott...
It's been so long since I set it up that I don't remember the pop up, but I remember trying each of the ports and sent a test cut and nothing happened with any of them. Finally, Windows Port worked. If I'm not mistaken, when cutting from CorelDraw, you have to set it up as a printer also.


----------

